# SW ProClassic SG



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

New to the forum, lots of great information here. Has anyone tried using SW ProClassic semi gloss on doors and trim. I am told it lays down much like an oil base with good self leveling.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's all we use


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> That's all we use


 until you get use to it you will have to babysit it.Has a tendency to run and sag.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

JEPaints said:


> New to the forum, lots of great information here. Has anyone tried using SW ProClassic semi gloss on doors and trim. I am told it lays down much like an oil base with good self leveling.


Definitely have to watch sags. I would recommend it though.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

we didnt like it, we use signuture select wich is a duron product.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

JEPaints said:


> New to the forum, lots of great information here. Has anyone tried using SW ProClassic semi gloss on doors and trim. I am told it lays down much like an oil base with good self leveling.


they have reformulated the water base pro classic about 6 months ago its supposed to be better.ill see i'm going to use it next week on a kitchen cabinet job,if you go water base pro classic make sure its the new stock. i have used the waterborne alkyd pro classic over semi gloss alkyd, that had lead paint a few layers down, and did nothing more than wash. and this paint stuck like nails it looked great also.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I had good experience with it but switched over to Aura for SG trim. The only issue with ProClassic was that it got sticky from about 1 hr to around 10-12 hours dry time. If you get some spots and need to recoat or touch up, it can be an issue.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

We use alot of proclassic on nc jobs and like recently sprayed through our proshot on some new doors came out great


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gloss instead of SG in this video. What everyone else said watch for sags. Its a very durable enamel though.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice Stuff Tommy!


----------

